# Interesting comment by RCI counselor:Intrawest and Worldmark



## Cathyb (Jul 3, 2008)

Today the RCI counselor who is in Carlsbad, CA told us that Worldmark and Intrawest have a common interest and my Worldmark credits would be our strongest suit to pull a week at Intrawest in Ixtapa.   

Does anyone have more information on this 'partnership'.  She said it is like Carlsbad Inn and Coronado Beach Resort -- a preferred relationship.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2008)

Moderator:  Could you please move this to the Worldmark section since no one is responding here?  Thank you!


----------



## Judy (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe no one is responding because no one knows.  I never heard of this myself, but I'd be interested to know if it's true.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2008)

judy:  I agree, but I thought I would broaden the exposure to see if a reply comes in.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 4, 2008)

Owning Intrawest and having attended several sales presentations. I've never heard any thing at all about WM. I've heard of CI relationship with Disney & Hilton but never a single word about WM. 

PS I'll move this to the WM board if you want.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I had this there with zero response and retyped it here.  Guess this is a big, dark secret.


----------



## Judy (Jul 13, 2008)

or an inaccuracy. :ignore:


----------

